# simmons lrf600 rangfinder



## wpeters (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm on a budget, but wanting a decent rangefinder to use for coyotes and bowhunting...looking at the Simmons....(i know its no Leupold!)







. Does anyone use that model? Any others I should look at? Thanks guys! I'm kinda new to this!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the simmons have the true ballistic distance feature ...where it takes angle into consideration ?
My friend has a Bushnell that has given him no problems for four? years.

What caliber rifle do you shoot wpeters ?


----------

